

Show HN: AppSling - Effective App Store Links - pnicholls

Problem:
App Store links suck, you click them and end up no closer to having the app on your device.<p>Opening up the app store, searching for the app etc etc is a pain.
How many app downloads are lost to users who can't be bothered?<p>Solution:
Have the app store link quickly sent to your device via SMS, tap the link and download.<p>http://appsling.io/
======
templaedhel
I may be alone here, but running latest chrome on osx, I am taken to the app
store and google play market when clicking the links.

~~~
tstegart
Apple links usually open up in a webpage, and then open iTunes, which can be
annoying if it takes a while to load.On the other hand, once you do it iCloud
syncs it to your phone/iPad, so there is no problem there.

~~~
templaedhel
... I thought that was what your script solved. If not, then you have some
serious copy issues.

~~~
tstegart
Oh, I'm not the OP. Just commenting that Apple already puts it on your device
through iCloud, so half the problem has been solved.

------
pnicholls
<http://appsling.io/>

------
pnicholls
Any feedback would be brilliant!

